# Seroma drainage percutaneous chest wall



## Maheshm (May 13, 2009)

Simple-appearing bilateral chest wall seromas were re-identified on
ultrasound examination. 8-French curve tip multi-sidehole catheters
were placed into the seroma cavities under sterile conditions using
local anesthesia and ultrasound guidance. The right was productive
of approximately 120 ml of clear serous fluid. The left was
productive of approximately 55 ml of clear serous fluid. Drains
were secured, dressed, and attached to vacuum collection bottles.



What would be the appropriate code? 10140 or 10160.


----------



## MLS2 (May 13, 2009)

I would go with 10140

Incision and drainage of hematoma, seroma or fluid collection 

pg. 97 of Interventional Radiology Coder

Hematoma, seroma or fluid collection (skin, sub-q and accessory structures:  75989/10140


----------

